# Please guide us with job search in singapore



## prasannareddy (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi,

We are planning to find a job in Singapore.

My Husband: 8Years of exp in Dot net, Mainly worked on ArcGIS Desktop, ArcObjects domains.
Certified Esri ArcGIS Desktop Associate 

Myself: 8 years of exp in java/j2ee (recently worked on portal, jsf)technologies.Mostly worked in eCommerce and Telecom Domains.

Can u please guide us with below questions.

1. Are there chances of we(both) getting jobs in Singapore with above skills and domains (both of us haven't worked in Financial Domain).

2. We are currently in India and planning to apply for jobs through websites, will that work at all or do we need to stay in singapore and search for jobs.

3. Is it better to rely on consultancies than applying through job sites (If any success stories with consultancies, please post).

4. With our profile mentioned above, what salary can we expect in singapore.

Thanks & Regards,
Swetha


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

Don’t want to disappoint you but getting a job from India is tough. So, if you are thinking to move only after both of you get jobs then that’s pretty tough!

Apply in both Indian job portals (Naukari/Monster) and Singapore sites (JobsDB/StJobs). If any one of you gets 8K jobs then you both can plan to come over …Getting a job in Singapore is far more easier if you have right skill set.

For 8 yr exp, on an avg., Indian IT companies (TCS, Infy, etc) ‘ll give you 4500-5500. But in local/MNCs you can get 7.5K to 8.5K


----------



## prasannareddy (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for you reply ani_india,

Do you think chances of getting job will improve if we come to singapore and search for couple of months 

Thanks & Regards,
Swetha


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

prasannareddy said:


> Thanks for you reply ani_india,
> 
> Do you think chances of getting job will improve if we come to singapore and search for couple of months
> 
> ...


Yes applying for Jobs while being in Singapore does help…Most of the local SNG companies/MNCs prefer face to face interviews. If anyone of you can manage to come here for couple of months then you can try that. But definitely the easiest option is to search for Singapore Jobs in Indian Job portal and to remain patient.


----------



## Eviii (Jan 9, 2014)

Applying for jobs when already in Singapore will definitely help. I was told to put my Singaporean address on the very top of my CV so that the HR manager sees immediately that I live in SG. Otherwise many of them apparently don't even bother to have a look because the whole process of moving can be long and uncertain. Companies prefer to hire people who are already in the country. Having said that there is no guarantee that you will find sth immediately once in SG, so you must be able to have enough money to survive here until one of you finds a job. Good luck!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

in any case, since CNY is so close, it wont be until end of Feb or so recruiters will start looking .. as and when staff leave after AWS and Bonus ..


----------

